

TLS 1.2 Support Added to Chromium - QUFB
https://chromiumcodereview.appspot.com/14772023

======
ctz
Anyone one know if GCM is coming soon?

~~~
wtbob
It's a little odd to me that so few folks support GCM. It's not that difficult
to implement (I've done so, in my free time), it's patent unencumbered and
it's extremely secure. So why not use it?

